# Nazaracar.com



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi everyone

I'm new to this sort of forum, so I'm hoping for some help here. Has anyone used the car hire company NAZARECAR? We have been in contact with them via email, they appear to be the real thing but would appreciate any backup about this firm as we are thinking of using them in the near future.

Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You might like to check arguscarhire.com to see how they compare. 

I have no commercial connection to the company but do usually find them to be VERY competitively priced.


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

*Nazarecar*

Hi travelling-man, 

Thanks for the reply, I'll check it out asap.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

You need to aware that Argus (t/a car trawler) are a consolidator and do not supply vehicles, here is a link to some people's experience of using Argus. Obviously, as with everything on the Interweb, none of their views can be take as factual.

WARNING! CarTrawler / Argus Car Hire - PepeCar AVOID! - MoneySavingExpert.com Forums


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

FWIW, I've used Argus about a dozen times over the last 3 years and have never had a problem at all......... but that's just one bloke's experience.


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

*Car Hire*

Hi Travelling-man,

Thanks anyway. We really need a one way car hire from Lisbon/Portela airport with a drop off at Nazare. Nazarecar.com appears to do this. We've always used Goldcar in the past but we have been going back to the airport and on to the UK. This time we are relocating to Portugal at the end of July so this would be the ideal for us.

Cheers


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Instead of hiring a car have you thought of getting a driver to pick you up at the airport and take you to your home in Nazare


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

*Hire Car*

Hi Siobhan,

Thanks for the reply. We also want to hire the car for a few days besides being able to dropping it off in Nazare. This will allow us some time to look around at some used car lots, otherwise that would have been a good idea!


----------

